# Question about Klipsch KW-100 sub



## Pfjim (Jun 8, 2011)

A friend of mine has just given me a Klipsch KW-100 subwoofer. I know nothing about it and wondered if any of you own one or can tell me about how it has worked for you? It would be used primarily for listening to music (CD and vinyl) in a smallish, carpeted room. Thanks for any insights you could offer.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

I haven't heard that particular model but the other Klipsch subs I've heard performed pretty well. In your smallish room it should work just fine - especially if you don't have a sub at all now and since it was free! 

If your receiver supports it and you have a SPL meter set it to about 75-80db with the pink noise test and run the auto-EQ program. Subs are more sensitive to placement than anything else so if you can move it around the room until it sounds best to you in your listening position.


----------

